# when is striper season?



## troutmaster (Aug 11, 2006)

hey, Ive never caught striper, but i want to........and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the season is for striper......i Live in norfolk Va.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Wrong forum but easy enough since you said where you live.
http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Bay season starts October 4 and ends midnight December 31.


----------

